# di ou d'



## Elfe des villes

Bonjour à tous,

Je dois traduire un document *officiel* (supplemento al diploma) en italien. Je me pose des questions quant à l'utilisation de la *préposition "di"* qui peut être élidée. Si j'ai bien compris, la préposition peut mais ne doit pas nécessairement être élidée quand le mot suivant commence par un "i". J'ai en effet parfois regardé les occurrences sur Google et j'ai pu constater qu'elles sont souvent plus nombreuses quand la préposition n'est pas élidée (ex : attività di insegnamento, certificato di insegnamento, 810 ore di integrazione professionale, giuria di esame, test di ipotesi ...). Cela donne-t-il un caractère plus officiel au document quand la préposition n'est pas élidée ?

Si je décide ne pas élider la préposition "di", est-il préférable de ne pas ajouter le* "d" euphonique* à la conjonction "e" et à la préposition "a" pour donner plus d'homogénéité à l'ensemble du document ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Elmoro

Elfe des villes said:


> Cela donne-t-il un caractère plus officiel au document quand la préposition n'est pas élidée ?!


Oui, au sens général. Concrétement: _attività di insegnamento_ et _certificato di insegnamento _sonnent sans aucun doute plus officiel, alors que _giuria di esame _sonne trop officiel. À l'égard  de 810 ore di integrazione professionale, en revanche, on peut élider ou pas, à mes oreilles ça change rien du tout. Ça depend beaucoup du contexte, tu vois?



Elfe des villes said:


> Si je décide ne pas élider la préposition "di", est-il préférable de ne pas ajouter le* "d" euphonique* à la conjonction "e" et à la préposition "a" pour donner plus d'homogénéité à l'ensemble du document ?


Tu pourrais donner des exemples, stp?


----------



## Elfe des villes

Bonsoir Elmoro,
Je te donnerai des exemples fin de la semaine car je n'ai pas le document sous la main. Je suis actuellement chez ma fille en ... Italie.
Grazie mille per la tua risposta e a presto !


----------



## Elfe des villes

Tu pourrais donner des exemples, stp?

Voici quelques exemples :
di fronte *ad* un problema
introduzione *ad* un linguaggio algoritmo
personale *ed* originale

Selon le site du Corriere, les journalistes utilisent de moins en moins le "d" euphonique (http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario-si-dice/A/a-ad.shtml?refresh_ce-cp)
mais je voudrais savoir ce qu'il est préférable de faire dans mon document qui sera utilisé dans un dossier d'équivalence de diplôme.

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, EdV. La tendenza/norma nell'italiano moderno è di mantenere la 'd' eufonica solo tra due vocali uguali ("ed entrambi"). Ma non mancano naturalmente le eccezioni, soprattutto dovute a espressioni cristallizzate ("ad esempio").
C'è una discussione sull'argomento in Solo Italiano: 'd eufonica'.


----------



## Elfe des villes

Grazie mille Necsus per la tua riposta.
Se ho ben capito la spiegazione di wikipedia, la d eufonica non è necessario in questa frase, perché le due vocali non sono uguali.
_"L’organizzazione dell’anno accademico è fissata al più tardi il 1° settembre di ciascuno degli anni di studio *e* è communicata agli studenti."_


----------



## Pietruzzo

Elfe des villes said:


> *e**d* è co*m*unicata agli studenti."


Non so cosa dice wikipedia ma io qui la d la metterei.


----------



## K29CD

Pietruzzo said:


> Non so cosa dice wikipedia ma io qui la d la metterei.


Anch'io ! È ovvio che va inserita la *d*, se no, suona strano in italiano...


----------

